# Impossibile connettersi alla rete wifi

## deep75

Salve,

sono un newbie di Gentoo e con estrema fatica sto cercando di configurare il mio portatile per connettersi wireless alla mia rete domestica. Sono riuscito a far funzionare l'antenna USB belkin wireless g usb adapter usando ndiswrapper. Poi ho volevo utilizzare wpa_supplicant per avere la connessione cifrata. 

wpa_supplicant.conf

```
# La riga sottostante non deve essere cambiata altrimenti non funziona

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

# Lasciare che wpa_supplicant si occupi della scansione e della selezione AP

ap_scan=2

network={

  ssid="mySsid"

  key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

  pairwise=CCMP TKIP

  auth_alg=OPEN

  group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

  psk="myPsk"

  scan_ssid=1

  priority=0

}
```

/etc/conf.d/net

```
config_eth0=( "192.168.1.3 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.1.1" )

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

config_wlan0=( "192.168.1.4 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_wlan0=( "default gw 192.168.1.1" )

associate_timeout_wlan0=90
```

Utilizzando wpa_gui vedo la rete ma quando provo a fare

```
wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -dd 
```

rimane bloccato in ASSOCIATING...

 *Quote:*   

> raven ~ # ifconfig
> 
> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:02:11:20:0C:AB
> 
>           inet addr:192.168.1.3  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
> ...

 

Dove sbaglio???   :Smile:  Grazie

----------

## lobotomia

provato a connetterti da wpa_gui?

----------

## deep75

Si ho provato e proprio facendo scan dalla gui che rilevo la mia rete e si blocca comunque in associating

----------

## 102376

 *deep75 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> rimane bloccato in ASSOCIATING...
> 
> 

 forse se ho capito te non sbagli proprio, con quel comando, visto che è un demone non va in background e devi aprire un altra shell.

per dare altri comandi.magari un dhclient. quindi , o apri un altra shell oppure fai partire il comando con una & finale

----------

## deep75

Ma se fosse tutto ok dopo aver lanciato demone dovrei essere collegato a internet o sbaglio? perche se apro un browser non risulto collegato...   :Confused:  uffa ci sto impazzendo!

----------

## 102376

ma poi devi darli un ip o con dhclient se hai un dhcp oppure a mano tramite ifconfig

e poi setti anche /etc/resolv.conf

----------

